
'We develop new AI processors on the open RISC-V architecture' - rbanffy
http://www.eenewsembedded.com/content/we-develop-new-ai-processors-open-risc-v-architecture-eenews-interview-dave-ditzel
======
petermcneeley
Here is more info on the relevant product "Our ET-Minion cores are designed
for energy efficiency and high floating point throughput, including vector
acceleration. With thousands of energy efficient 64-bit RISC-V cores on one
chip, Esperanto will deliver TeraFlops of scalable computing performance for
artificial intelligence and other applications"

------
sweden
This video felt nothing more than a commercial company taking advantage of the
"open-source hardware" and "RISC-V" flags to promote their proprietary IP
solution.

~~~
microcolonel
That's the whole point, they are not being misleading about that, that is the
plain, public message they are conveying. They're building chips on an ISA
that competitors and partners can implement and extend, which is valuable
because it keeps them honest (so they can't just abuse the customers for
decades, knowing that competition with them is illegal).

~~~
sweden
The point of my comment was that this is not HN worthy. There is no actual
content besides pure advertisement.

~~~
microcolonel
There are lots of Talos/Raptor product announcements and similar here.
Sometimes product announcements are also news, because they tell you something
about the market in general, rather than just the company making the
announcement. The first thing Dave Ditzel says in this interview is that he
believes RISC-V in general has general potential, before anything specific to
his product. His next sentence after mentioning his own product is again to
say that they will be one of "the many companies building new chips for this
RISC-V ecosystem".

------
mratsim
I find that super exciting, is there an open repo we can check out?

~~~
microcolonel
I think this will be a commercial product, Esperanto Technologies is looking
to build commercial chips.

